
Simple fraud prevention tips from Frank Abagnale - Oatseller
http://www.bizjournals.com/kansascity/news/2015/10/28/10-simple-fraud-prevention-tips-from-frank.html
======
Oatseller
Wikipedia link for those not familiar with Mr. Abagnale

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Abagnale](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Abagnale)

